# Airlifts and Rotiforms :-)



## VAGwhore (Nov 12, 2004)

Merry Christmas :biggrinsanta:


----------



## tgidave (May 14, 2008)

:thumbup: looks amazing! 
i loved the S550 wheels but these look even better on your car:beer:


----------



## LOW36 (Jan 18, 2008)

tgidave said:


> :thumbup: looks amazing!
> i loved the S550 wheels but these look even better on your car:beer:


----------



## President Lincoln (Jun 27, 2005)

That is what I'm talking about. Makes me want to go with the 07 Passat instead of my 03ae.


----------



## eastcoaststeeze (Jul 20, 2009)

looks good


----------



## VAGwhore (Nov 12, 2004)

tgidave said:


> :thumbup: looks amazing!
> i loved the S550 wheels but these look even better on your car:beer:


 
Yeah I can't decide which I like better, if the rotis were fully polished I'd be in love!


----------



## passat_98 (Mar 31, 2007)

lower it


----------



## VAGwhore (Nov 12, 2004)

passat_98 said:


> lower it




Yeah I'd like to get the fronts a little lower, cut fender liners, bend pinch weld..etc, then maybe cut the brackets in rear. For some reason this pic does make it look not so low.


----------



## fasttt600 (Apr 12, 2007)

looks good, glad you were able to get the blq's:thumbup:


----------



## VWRedcoat (Dec 17, 2005)

gorgeous! roti's r killing it!
:thumbup:


----------



## VAGwhore (Nov 12, 2004)

VWRedcoat said:


> gorgeous! roti's r killing it!
> :thumbup:


Wish I could bring myself to drop the coin on the 3 peice onces...


----------



## jimothy cricket (Jul 9, 2008)

looks great


----------



## JesseAirLiftCompany (Aug 5, 2009)

Bad freakin A$$ man!!!


----------



## mattnucci (Oct 27, 2009)

Totally hot!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SuperBacon (May 8, 2006)

am I the only one that doesnt like rotiform wheels? Car still looks good though


----------



## PASSAT888 (Jan 28, 2010)

LOOKS SICK......So much better than the S550 wheels


----------



## Ben from RI (Jun 5, 2009)

look great :thumbup:


----------



## a2lowvw (Dec 17, 2000)

SuperBacon said:


> am I the only one that doesnt like rotiform wheels? Car still looks good though



I would say some cars pull off the look better than others. the 1 piece wheels look nice the 3 piece wheels effin kill on almost every car that has worn them so far


----------



## VAGwhore (Nov 12, 2004)

a2lowvw said:


> I would say some cars pull off the look better than others. the 1 piece wheels look nice the 3 piece wheels effin kill on almost every car that has worn them so far



Yeah I'd LOOOVEEEE a set of the 3 piece BLQ's, Id do either white or that annodized teal color on the face, with the polished lips, would be hot!


----------



## dorbritz (Mar 9, 2007)

Looks good Ross, Much better.:thumbup:


----------



## VAGwhore (Nov 12, 2004)

dorbritz said:


> Looks good Ross, Much better.:thumbup:


Thanks drewbert


----------



## ipwnbitches (Dec 6, 2007)

Absolutely Beautiful


----------



## v-dubIV (Jul 6, 2003)

Love the look of this car, must def. turn some heads:thumbup:


----------



## zacharys666 (Jan 28, 2008)

Love it. looks amazing. :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## VAGwhore (Nov 12, 2004)

v-dubIV said:


> Love the look of this car, must def. turn some heads:thumbup:


Couple heads here and there


----------

